# Software > OpenWrt >  openwrt...

## Zakk

Το openwrt είναι ένα αρχείο που κάνεις firmware upgrade στο linksys ή είναι πολλά πακέτα ξεχωριστά?
Γίνεται λιγάκι μύλος με τη σελίδα του openwrt...

----------


## sbolis

Το αρχείο που πρωτομπαίνει είναι ένα..
μετά του βάζεις λίγο-λίγο ό,τι θές (αν θες)

http://www.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/Installing

----------


## Zakk

thanx

----------

